# 1226 oder Intexus



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

Hallo liebe dialergeschädigte Franktion, 

ist jemandem eine Dialerbetrug über die Nummer 090090001226 bekannt? Laut regtp heißt die Firma Intexus.

Danke schön im Voraus für Antworten.


----------



## sascha (8 September 2004)

Nein. Insofern bitte ich auch mit der Formulierung "Betrug" äußerst vorsichtig zu sein, da es sich um eine juristische Bewertung handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2004)

*Fachwörtersalat*

ich habe ja auch gefragt, ob einem ein Betrug bekannt ist. 

Ich habe nicht gesagt: ich werde betrogen. 
Ich darf die Wörter verwenden wie ich will, solange ich keine Rufschädigung in die Welt setze oder Anschuldigungen erhebe. 

Die Bild und Express arbeiten ja auch im Fragestyle um dies zu vermeiden.


----------



## technofreak (9 September 2004)

*Re: Fachwörtersalat*



			
				DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> iDie Bild und Express arbeiten ja auch im Fragestyle um dies zu vermeiden.


Dieses Forum ist weder Bild noch Express (Gott sei Dank!) und verfügt auch nicht über deren Kriegskassen 
daher ist die Wortwahl äußerst kritisch zu betrachten, oder bist du bereit die Kosten 
einer  Abmahnung zu übernehmen? Du bist hier anonymer Gast , der Betreiber haftet aber 
für das, was du hier schreibst. 

tf


----------



## drboe (9 September 2004)

*Re: Fachwörtersalat*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> DumdiDum schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sich mit  Boulevarblättern zu vergleichen ist sicher etwas ungeschickt. Mit dem Satz davor 



> Ich darf die Wörter verwenden wie ich will, solange ich keine Rufschädigung in die Welt setze oder Anschuldigungen erhebe.


hat er aber recht. Wenn er nun daraus aber annimmt, man bräuchte eine rufschädigende Äußerung einfach nur als Frage zu formulieren und schon wäre man aus dem Schneider, kann er sich ja der Erfahrung der Hausanwälte der genannten Blätter bedienen: die wissen aus Erfahrung, dass das nicht stimmt. Insgesamt ist seine Frage aber letztlich wohl unkritisch.

M. Boettcher


----------



## sascha (9 September 2004)

> Insgesamt ist seine Frage aber letztlich wohl unkritisch.



Vielen Dank für die Belehrung, die nichts an der Linie ändern wird, wie wir unser Forum führen.

Und um zum Thema zurückzukehren: Zu dieser Nummer sind bisher keine Beschwerden bekannt. Damit dürfte die Ausgangsfrage beantwortet sein - sofern niemand gegenteilige Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## neward (10 September 2004)

DumdiDum, *wenn* du den Eindruck hast, unter Verwendung der Nummer 090090001226 betrogen oder sonst irgendwie ungerecht behandelt worden zu sein - bei selbstverständlich bisher noch ungeklärtem Verantwortlichen - dann:

-- schildere doch deinen Fall und nutze diesen Thread als Sammelpunkt für alle Informationen, die jetzt und in Zukunft da draußen bei vielen Leuten vorhanden sind und nur zusammengeführt werden müssen, um dir und denen zu helfen,
-- und registrier dich. Der Link ist rechts oben.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

*Verdachtsmomente*

Also, ich hab gesehen, dass der Verdacht sich einen Dailer gefangen zu haben, bei den meisten erst über dieses Forum aufkam.

Es fängt an mit einem der sagt, ich hab da so einen komischen Posten auf meiner Rechnung und prompt melden sich hunderte denen das auch passiert ist.

Ich kann mir den Posten auf meiner Rechnung nunmal nicht erklären. Aber es sind mehrer Personen die Zugang zum PC haben und alle schwören nichts gemacht zu haben, wie immer.

Daher hab ich gedacht, benutze ich mal die "Invertsuche" - also erstmal fragen ob eine es ein Dialer sein könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2004)

Ja, natürlich ist die angegebene Nummer eine  Dialernummer, wie auch ein kurzer Besuch auf der Seite der RegTP ergeben hätte. Aber nur, weil es zu Hause keiner gewesen sein will, muss noch kein betrügerisches Zustandekommen der Verbindung vorliegen  

/ESC


----------



## drboe (10 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Insgesamt ist seine Frage aber letztlich wohl unkritisch.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Belehrung, die nichts an der Linie ändern wird, wie wir unser Forum führen.


Von mir aus kannst Du Dich natürlich von jeder meiner Bemerkungen "belehrt" fühlen. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Du kannst dann nämlich an Deinen Satz 



> Insofern bitte ich auch mit der Formulierung "Betrug" äußerst vorsichtig zu sein, da es sich um eine juristische Bewertung handelt.


bitte die gleichen Massstäbe anlegen. Da wäre das aber nicht nur der Versuch einer Belehrung, sondern in der Allgemeinheit sachlich schlicht falsch.

M. Boettcher


----------



## neward (12 September 2004)

> Aber es sind mehrer Personen die Zugang zum PC haben und alle schwören nichts gemacht zu haben, wie immer. 

DumdiDum, lässt sich denn anhand von Datum und Uhrzeit der Verbindung nichts schlussfolgern oder ausschließen (oder vermuten)?

Zumindest unter 2000 und XP gibt es folgende Möglichkeit nachzuvollziehen, wer vermutlich wann am Rechner war:
Unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen\_accountname_\Recent" ist eine Liste der Verzeichnisse und Dateien zu finden, mit denen gearbeitet wurde. Die lässt sich nach den Datum/Uhrzeitsspalten "Geändert am" und Erstellt am" sortieren. Wenn man alle auf dem Rechner bestehenden Accounts durchgeht und die Dateien nachvollzieht, mit denen um den Zeitpunkt der Verbindung herum gearbeitet wurde, dann lässt sich daraus evt. ein Verdächtiger konkretisieren.

Welches Betriebssystem arbeitet bei euch?

Werner


----------



## Counselor (12 September 2004)

*Re: Verdachtsmomente*



			
				DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es sind mehrer Personen die Zugang zum PC haben und alle schwören nichts gemacht zu haben, wie immer.


Das Sicherheitsprotokoll von Windows XP beantwortet die Frage, wer zur Zeit  des Downloads am Rechner angemeldet war:

Start -> Ausführen -> 'eventvwr' im Feld Öffnen eintippen -> in der linken Ansicht mit der rechten Maustaste auf Sicherheitsprotokoll klicken -> Ansicht wählen -> auf Filter klicken -> dann Ereignisqulle Security, Kategorie Anmeldung/Abmeldung wählen -> im Feld Ereigniskennung '528' eintragen ->  ggfs Datum und Uhrzeit festlegen und dann 'OK' Klicken. In der rechten Ansicht erscheint dann, wer sich in diesem Zeitraum angemeldet hatte


----------



## neward (17 September 2004)

TOLL !  So lernt man dazu.

Was bedeutet denn "Ereigniskennung '528' " ? Bzw. was unterscheidet die An-/Abmeldung mit der Ereigniskennung 528 von einer mit der Ereigniskennung 540 oder 551 ?

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

> Ich kann mir den Posten auf meiner Rechnung nunmal nicht erklären. Aber es sind mehrer Personen die Zugang zum PC haben und alle schwören nichts gemacht zu haben, wie immer.



Die beiden letzten Wörter des Zitats "wie immer" hätte ich gerne in Fettschrift und blinkend in der Farbe Pink.

Danke.

Ist nämlich fast genau so, wie wenn der Herr des Hauses plötzlich eine 0190er-Rechnung für eine Hotline auf der Telefonrechnung hat... niemand ist es gewesen. 
.......................................................
.......................................................

Aber leider Gottes hört das seine Ehefrau nicht so gerne, darum war es Betrug und die Anzeige ist auch schon bei der Polizei...

_ordinäre Passagen aus dem Zuhältermilieu gelöscht/  modaction  _


----------



## Devilfrank (18 September 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> TOLL !  So lernt man dazu.
> 
> Was bedeutet denn "Ereigniskennung '528' " ? Bzw. was unterscheidet die An-/Abmeldung mit der Ereigniskennung 528 von einer mit der Ereigniskennung 540 oder 551 ?
> 
> Werner




Antworten gibts in diesem pdf: http://www1.microsoft.at/includes/image.aspx?type=1&id=7186


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

*Intexusdial*

Hallo habe bei einem Freund auch den Verdacht das es ohne sein zutun zur Dialerinstallation gekommen ist. 0900-90001226 ist die Rufnummer nur wir finden kein entsperchendes Programm das die Verbindung ausführt. Der 0190 warner zeigt uns die Rufnummer und eine Datei explorer.exe von matrix an. Eine Benutzernahme wird ebenfalls angezeigt: apv-10099559117d72.1a4b4.
Der Hashwert der Datei steht auch nicht im regtp Verzeichnis 

Vielleicht köönt Ihr noch ein paar Tipps geben.

Danke


----------



## neward (18 September 2004)

Devilfrank, danke für den Link !


*@  Stefgast* :  > Vielleicht köönt Ihr noch ein paar Tipps geben.

In welcher Hinsicht? Hast du etwas konkretere Fragen?
Zum Einlesen: siehe Erste-Hilfe-Kasten, Tipps von mir,  Beweislastumkehr und Argumentationskette.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

Ja und zwar bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das die Datei ist und ob der Hashwert damit richtig ist. Wir haben in der registrierung noch ein verweis  unter software auf mainpean intexus gefunden.
Wie kann ich das Programm finden oder was sollte ich sichern. Die TK will bis zum 24.9.04 den teil der Rechnung bezahlt haben.


----------



## neward (18 September 2004)

Ich habe zwei von mir "gefangene" exe-Dateien als "meine" Dialer identifiziert, indem ich - nach der Sicherung auf separatem Datenträger - je eine Kopie davon gestartet habe, während das Modemkabel nicht angeschlossen war und der Rechner durch das neu installierte Programm Dialer Control geschützt war. Dialer Control zeigte dann genau die Nummern an, die auf meiner Rechnung standen, und fragte, ob er sie "durchlassen" soll.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

Erst mal danke für Deine Hilfe! Wir werden die Sache in 2 wochen wenn ich wieder vor dem betroffenen Rechner bin in Angriff nehmen. Ich werd dann nochmal berichten.
Vielleicht kann jemand diesen tread mit der kompletten Telefonnummer neu erstellen und verlinken.
Es gibt vielleicht noch mehr Betroffene.

Danke und bis bald!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

*Re: Intexusdial*



			
				Stefgast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe bei einem Freund auch den Verdacht das es ohne sein zutun zur Dialerinstallation gekommen ist. 0900-90001226 ist die Rufnummer nur wir finden kein entsperchendes Programm das die Verbindung ausführt. Der 0190 warner zeigt uns die Rufnummer und eine Datei explorer.exe von matrix an. Eine Benutzernahme wird ebenfalls angezeigt: apv-10099559117d72.1a4b4.
> Der Hashwert der Datei steht auch nicht im regtp Verzeichnis
> Vielleicht köönt Ihr noch ein paar Tipps geben.
> Danke


apv steht bei intexus meines Wissens für adultporntv. Bei der dialerinstallation wird evtl. eine multimedia.exe eingesetzt (oder gleich der dialer, zB apv-...) 
was meinst du mit "explorer.exe" von "matrix"? 

der dialer hiess:
adultporn-tv[adultporn-tv,de].

beteiligt war noch
1DDB7797D01.exe
pyabnab1.exe
(Funktion unbekannt)

mal war auch eine "multimedia.exe" angeboten worden.
Ziemlicher Verhau dort ?!


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2004)

Die Datei explorer.exe liegt im Verzeichnis Windows\System32\com und ist halt nicht von microsoft sondern von matrix. Unter Windows liegt dann auch die richtige explorer.exe.Ich bin leider erst in 2 wochen wieder an dem Rechner so das erst dann eine weitere Untersuchung möglich ist aber dann werden wir mal sehen.

Danke für die Hinweise


----------

